# Bathroom caulking cure time



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I apparently need to get better at Google.

Dap makes a 3-hour caulk.

http://hardwareaisle.thisoldhouse.com/2007/12/quick-caulk-for.html


----------



## lazzlazz (Mar 29, 2010)

How did that 3-hour caulk work? I tried some fast curing stuff about 10 years ago and it was worthless. Had to rip it out and use the normal stuff.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a completely tiled shower stall. I always had trouble with caulk at the wall/floor joint. I tried a zillion different brands and techniques - it was a real PITA.

I finally took all of the old caulk out - let it stand for three days so that everything under the tile would dry out - then I re-caulked it and went of a weeks vacation. It's been perfect for over a year now. I'm lucky in that I have more than one bathroom. How friendly are you with your neighbors - maybe you could use theirs for a day or two?

Good luck with the 3 hour cure - let us know how it works out, maybe DAP is onto something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Silicone caulk skins in a few hours. That should work.

The biggest problem is not the cure time---the areas to be caulked must be absolutely bone dry for the silicone to stick properly. 

A compressor to blow out any trapped water--space heater for a few hours?--hair drier for the final drying before application of the silicone?

Good luck--You need a flexible caulk in a shower area.---Mike---


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm waiting on the contractor that did the bathroom remodel to make a fix before I tear all the caulk out (again.) I'll be sure to post how it works once I re-do it though. The previous application actually held up really well, I think the issue is the wall / tile is moving more than it should and its causing the caulk to seperate in a few areas...


----------

